# كيف انزل الانجيل والتوراة



## العايدى (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
لو سمحتو انا عايز اعرف كيف انزل التوراة على موسى وكيف انزل الانجيل على عيسى

هل عن طريق امين وحى السماء جبريل ام عن اى طريق

ارجو الاجابة بس ياريت تكون بجد لانكم اكيد بعد سؤالى هتعرفوا انى مسلم وممكن ساعتها تحوروا عليا


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
موسى المعروف باسم كليم الله ، ( تكلم ) مع الله ، فاخذ كلام الله ووضعه في ورق ، هذا نسميه (التوراة)  .

المسيح هو ( كلمة الله ) ولذلك فهو نفسه الانجيل متجسدا في صورة انسان ، تسجيل اقواله وافعاله على الورق هو ما نسميه انجيل ( تعريب الكلمة اليونانية = ايفانجليون ) بمعنى الخبر السار او الخبر المفرح .

هل الاجابة واضحة الان ؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة 

الوحي في المسيحية لا هو إنزال ولا وإملاء ولا عمل إنساني خلاق... بل هو تفاعل بين الله والإنسان.. في كشف الله عن نفسه وإعلان مشيئته*

*الكنيسة المسيحية لا تفرّق نحن بين قداسة نصوص بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ولكن الفرق هو الخبر السار أو البشرى المعلنة في العهد الجديد...*


----------



## العايدى (5 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> المسيح هو ( كلمة الله ) ولذلك فهو نفسه الانجيل متجسدا في صورة انسان ، تسجيل اقواله وافعاله على الورق هو ما نسميه انجيل ( تعريب الكلمة اليونانية = ايفانجليون ) بمعنى الخبر السار او الخبر المفرح .
> 
> هل الاجابة واضحة الان ؟؟


 
يعنى بالكلام ده يبقى هو مش انسان بقا

بس انا دورت على النت ملقتش اى اجابة عن السؤال ده ومش فاهم ده معناه ايه 
هل انا اول واحد اسال عن الحاجه دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> يعنى بالكلام ده يبقى هو مش انسان بقا
> 
> بس انا دورت على النت ملقتش اى اجابة عن السؤال ده ومش فاهم ده معناه ايه
> هل انا اول واحد اسال عن الحاجه دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اولا : المسيح مش انسان فقط ، هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، او بمنعى لغوي آخر ( هو كلمة الله المتجسد ) ..

فاذا اردت ان تبحث عن كتاب به كلمات نزل عليه لن تجد ، لانه هو كلمة الله المتجسد ماشي على الارض في صورة انسان .

اما عن سؤالك فهو ليس بجديد ، ولا اجابتنا عليه ليست جديدة ، هذه هي العقيدة المسيحية وهذا هو الفرق في مفهوم الوحي بين المسيحية واي دين آخر !!!


----------



## epsalmos (6 فبراير 2010)

*1) رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 21
 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ​*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (6 فبراير 2010)

*الوحي في المسيحية يختلف عن الإسلام .*
*نحن لانقول بأن هناك ملاك املى الرسل الرسالة *
*بل الله هو من اوحى بالرسالة للرسل عن طريق الروح القدس الذي يسكنهم وهم كتبوها على ورق .*
*العهد القديم (كتاب موسى وانبياء كثيرة قبل المسيح) وهذا تسموه التوراة *
*العهد الجديد(كتاب كتبه رسل المسيح ) ولم ينزل على المسيح وهذا يسمى الإنجيل *
*وكلهم مسوقين من الروح القدس الذي يسكنهم ويوحي اليهم كلام الله مباشرة .*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 فبراير 2010)

> لانكم اكيد بعد سؤالى هتعرفوا انى مسلم وممكن ساعتها تحوروا عليا



و الان

هل احد حور عليك


----------



## العايدى (6 فبراير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *الوحي في المسيحية يختلف عن الإسلام .*
> *نحن لانقول بأن هناك ملاك املى الرسل الرسالة *
> *بل الله هو من اوحى بالرسالة للرسل عن طريق الروح القدس الذي يسكنهم وهم كتبوها على ورق .*
> *العهد القديم (كتاب موسى وانبياء كثيرة قبل المسيح) وهذا تسموه التوراة *
> ...


 
*من هم رسل المسيح؟؟وهل هم ايضا يسكنهم روح قدس لكى يكتبوا كتاب يكون احدى كتب الله؟؟*


----------



## epsalmos (6 فبراير 2010)

*السيد المسيح له المجد له 12 تلميذ و 70 رسول علمهم و ارسلهم ليكرزوا للعلم اجمع اسماءهم و سيرتهم موجوده ... فى كتب كثيره جدا

الروح القدس داخل كل مسيحى !!!

لكن كتابة الوحى المقدس يختار لها الله اناس بحكمته !!


تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> *من هم رسل المسيح؟؟وهل هم ايضا يسكنهم روح قدس لكى يكتبوا كتاب يكون احدى كتب الله؟؟*


 
بالاضافة الى الرد السابق نقول انهم كتبوا ما كتبوه بناء على امر مباشر من السيد المسيح ، وهو الذي وعدهم بمعية وصحبة الروح القدس لتقودهم في الكتابة .

هل تريد ادلة من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## العايدى (6 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> بالاضافة الى الرد السابق نقول انهم كتبوا ما كتبوه بناء على امر مباشر من السيد المسيح ، وهو الذي وعدهم بمعية وصحبة الروح القدس لتقودهم في الكتابة .
> 
> هل تريد ادلة من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


 
لا مصدقكوا بس المفروض ان الانجيل هو كلام الله فكيف يكون ذلك ومن كتبه ليسوا بالمسيح حتى ولو كان يسكنهم الروح القدس
وبعدين الروح القدس دى معناها ان مايكتبونه هو وحى من الله ام لها معنى اخر


----------



## epsalmos (6 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> لا مصدقكوا بس المفروض ان الانجيل هو كلام الله فكيف يكون ذلك ومن كتبه ليسوا بالمسيح حتى ولو كان يسكنهم الروح القدس
> وبعدين الروح القدس دى معناها ان مايكتبونه هو وحى من الله ام لها معنى اخر



*هل تطبق هذه القاعده على القران ايضا ؟؟؟

هل رسول الاسلام كان يقرأ و يكتب من الاساس ليكتب القرأن ؟؟

نرجوا عدم الكيل بمكيالين !!!*​


----------



## العايدى (6 فبراير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *هل تطبق هذه القاعده على القران ايضا ؟؟؟*​
> 
> *هل رسول الاسلام كان يقرأ و يكتب من الاساس ليكتب القرأن ؟؟*​
> 
> *نرجوا عدم الكيل بمكيالين !!!*​


 
لل رسول الله امى لا يقرأ ولا يكتب 
وانا لا اكيل بمكيالين
فرسول الله هو من املا بالقران لمن يكتبون يعنى بيمليهم وهما بيكتبوا اذا مش هما اللى كتبوه
ولكن من معنى كلامكو ان المسيح لم يكن له دخل فى كتابة الانجيل من الاساس 
وهذا هو ما اقصده


----------



## epsalmos (6 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> لل رسول الله امى لا يقرأ ولا يكتب
> وانا لا اكيل بمكيالين
> فرسول الله هو من املا بالقران لمن يكتبون يعنى بيمليهم وهما بيكتبوا اذا مش هما اللى كتبوه
> ولكن من معنى كلامكو ان المسيح لم يكن له دخل فى كتابة الانجيل من الاساس
> وهذا هو ما اقصده



*بص يا سيدى الفاضل:

انت عندك سلسلة الوحى كالاتى:

الله --- جبريل----- رسول الاسلام ----- سلسله غير معروفه من الكتبه و الحفاظ 

الوحى فى الكتاب المقدس:

الله --- كاتب السفر مباشرة



ايه المشكله ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> لل رسول الله امى لا يقرأ ولا يكتب
> وانا لا اكيل بمكيالين
> فرسول الله هو من املا بالقران لمن يكتبون يعنى بيمليهم وهما بيكتبوا اذا مش هما اللى كتبوه
> ولكن من معنى كلامكو ان المسيح لم يكن له دخل فى كتابة الانجيل من الاساس
> وهذا هو ما اقصده


 
بعد ان مات محمد نبي الاسلام بدأ ابو بكر في جمع القرآن من الصدور على الورق بما اسماه المصحف .

يمكنك ان تنظر للانجيل بهذه الطريقة ، فان بعد موت المسيح وقيامته وصعوده (هو كلمة الله المتجسد ) فقد جمعوا الاحداث التي عاشها وتحقيق النبؤات التي فعلها والاعمال التي علمها والتعاليم التي قالها من صدور الناس على الورق فيما اسميناه ( العهد الجديد ) .

واضحة كده والا برضه عاوز تكيل بمكيالين ؟؟؟


----------



## العايدى (6 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> واضحة كده والا برضه عاوز تكيل بمكيالين ؟؟؟


 
*لا ياسيدى مش عايز فهمت خلاص*

*عايز افهم حاجة بقا ما هو (العهد الجديد) ؟؟؟؟؟*

*وما هو (الانجيل)؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> *لا ياسيدى مش عايز فهمت خلاص*
> 
> *عايز افهم حاجة بقا ما هو (العهد الجديد) ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *وما هو (الانجيل)؟؟؟؟؟*


 

اخي العزيز ، انت لم تفتح الكتاب المقدس ولا مرة ؟؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (6 فبراير 2010)

*انجيل تعنى البشاره المفرحه

و هى تعنى البشاره ان مشتهى الاجيال الذى انتظرته جميع الامم .. اتى بالفعل و تحققت النبوات التى قيلت عنه
و قدم خلاصا لكل البشر و بدأ معهم عهدا جديدا !!!

دى اللفظه نفسها:

عهد فى الكتاب المقدس هو اتفاقيه بين الله و الانسان

و يوجد اكثر من غهد .. منهم العهد مع ادم .. و ادم كسره

و العهد مع نوح

و العهد مع موسى

و العهد الجديد بيننا و بين المسيح

ديه معانى الالفاظ نفسها

اما الكتب:

فالعهد الجديد به 27 كتاب
منهم اربع بشارات و هى ما تسمى بالاناجيل الاربعه .. و تخبرنا بحياة و تعاليم المسيح 

تحياتى​*


----------



## العايدى (6 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اخي العزيز ، انت لم تفتح الكتاب المقدس ولا مرة ؟؟؟


 
*ولا مرة وحياتك ولا حتى اعرف حد مسلم بيفتحه*

*وبتهيألى انا لو فتحته وقريت فيه مش هفهم منه اى حاجة *

*بعد الكام صحاح ولا اسمها ايه اللى انا قريتهم دول.......*


----------



## العايدى (6 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> موسى المعروف باسم كليم الله ، ( تكلم ) مع الله ، فاخذ كلام الله ووضعه في ورق ، هذا نسميه (التوراة) .
> 
> المسيح هو ( كلمة الله ) ولذلك فهو نفسه الانجيل متجسدا في صورة انسان ، تسجيل اقواله وافعاله على الورق هو ما نسميه انجيل ( تعريب الكلمة اليونانية = ايفانجليون ) بمعنى الخبر السار او الخبر المفرح .
> 
> هل الاجابة واضحة الان ؟؟


 
*لكن انا قريت دلوقتى ان الانجيل انزل جملة واحدة يعنى دفعة واحدة*

*ومعنى الكلام ده ان الانجيل نزل مكتوب جاهز فى ورق جاهز ومتجلد ومتظبط*

*ارجو التوضيح لانى بقا خلى بالكو فى الجزئية دى بالذات انا اصدقكو انتوا لان لم يذكر فيها اى *

*احاديث عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.............*


----------



## epsalmos (7 فبراير 2010)

*
نزل ورق مكتوب جاهز !!!!!!!!!!!

نرجو معرفة مصدر هذا الكلام لو سمحت
 .. لانه مش صحيح تماما
فهل القران اصلا نزل بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2010)

> *لكن انا قريت دلوقتى ان الانجيل انزل جملة واحدة يعنى دفعة واحدة*
> 
> *ومعنى الكلام ده ان الانجيل نزل مكتوب جاهز فى ورق جاهز ومتجلد ومتظبط*



دا انت اللى مخك مش متظبط !

اية اللى بتقوله دة !

طيب خش اى منتدى اسلامى وقول الكلام دة كدة وشوف هايقولا لك اية ؟​


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> دا انت اللى مخك مش متظبط !​
> اية اللى بتقوله دة !​
> طيب خش اى منتدى اسلامى وقول الكلام دة كدة وشوف هايقولا لك اية ؟​


 
ادى اللينك اهوه اتفضل اقرا
http://www.dralsherif.net/Fatwa.aspx?SectionID=4&RefID=2763


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> ادى اللينك اهوه اتفضل اقرا
> http://www.dralsherif.net/fatwa.aspx?sectionid=4&refid=2763


 
*هههههههههههه*
*طيب والنبي انت تصدق الكلام ده ؟!*
*نزل كتاب كده من السما !!!!!!!*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا اخي زي منتو كده عارفين كل حاجة على محمد وعلى ال محمد*
*احنا عارفين كل حاجة عن المسيح بالتفصيل الممل ...*
*يعني انتو بتعرفو تكتبو التاريخ واحنا لأ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههه بجد مضحك اوي الي قايل *



> الإنجيل أنزل كتابا دفعة واحدة على سيدنا عيسى - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وقد دخله التحريف ، ولا توجد منه نسخة أصلية اليوم ، وما ذكرته لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم .


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*القرأن انزل على دفعتين على محمد وقد تم تحريفه ولا يوجد منه نسخة اصلية اليوم ....*
*هل ستصدق هذا ؟! *


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

*بقولك ايه هو انتو بتعملو اقتباس للنص ازاى*http://www.dralsherif.net/fatwa.aspx?sectionid=4&refid=2763


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> *بقولك ايه هو انتو بتعملو اقتباس للنص ازاى*




انت بتهزر معانا ؟

الرد على سؤالك وصل ام لا ؟


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *طيب والنبي انت تصدق الكلام ده ؟!*
> *نزل كتاب كده من السما !!!!!!!*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*ولا حتى مصدق الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ان رسل المسيح دونوا تعليمات المسيح وافعاله على *
*ورق وبقا هو ده الانجيل*

*لانه كده بقى كتاب (قصة) وليس كتاب الله..............*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*خد الكلام الي انت عايزو كوبي وبيست وبعدين علم عليه *
*هتلاقي علامة الإقتباس رابع واحدة على الشمال في الرد السريع *
*وسادس واحدة على الشمال في الوضع المتقدم جمب الشباك # ...:Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> *ولا حتى مصدق الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ان رسل المسيح دونوا تعليمات المسيح وافعاله على *
> *ورق وبقا هو ده الانجيل*
> 
> *لانه كده بقى كتاب (قصة) وليس كتاب الله..............*


 
*ماهو طبعا مش كلام يتصدق لأنك فاهم غلط ! *
* يا اخي بالوحي ولكن عن طريق الروح القدس الموجود في داخلهم*
*الله اوحى لهم *
*الرسل مش زينا يا اخي ...*
*لو مش فاهم هوضحلك اكتر . *


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

*



ماهو طبعا مش كلام يتصدق لأنك فاهم غلط ! 
يا اخي بالوحي ولكن عن طريق الروح القدس الموجود في داخلهم
الله اوحى لهم 
الرسل مش زينا يا اخي ...
لو مش فاهم هوضحلك اكتر .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش فاهم!!!!!!!!
انا محدش فاهم الروح القدس دى قدى
بس المشكلة مش فى كده
المشكلة فى ان الروح القدس دى لو زرعت فى حد تانى غير المسيح يبقى الدنيا باظت لان الروح القدس دى معناها ان الله يتكلم بلسانك 
اوضحها اكتر يعنى هنفرض جدلا ان سيدنا عيسى قاعد بيكتب الانجيل بيده فالذى يكتب هنا هو الله وليس سيدنا عيسى عن طريق الوحى
ولو سيدنا عيسى قاعد وقاعد جمبه تلاميذه هو بيتكلم وهما بيسجلوا يبقى اللى بيتكلم هنا هو الله عن طريق فم سيدنا عيسى
والله اعلى واعلم..................
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2010)

> * انا محدش فاهم الروح القدس دى قدى*



فعلا ماحدش فاهم الروح القدس دىىىىىىى قدك !

فاهمنى ؟ 
الروح القدس دى 

واضح انك علاّمة



> *المشكلة فى ان الروح القدس دى لو زرعت فى حد تانى غير المسيح يبقى الدنيا باظت لان الروح القدس دى معناها ان الله يتكلم بلسانك *



هو انت جاى بتعلمنا ديننا ولا اية يا حج ؟؟

شكلك هاتنطرد على السفاهات دى !

بس قل لى قبل الطرد 
هو الروح القدس يقال عليها " دى " ولا " دة " ؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

العايدى قال:


> *مش فاهم!!!!!!!!*
> *انا محدش فاهم الروح القدس دى قدى*
> *بس المشكلة مش فى كده*
> *المشكلة فى ان الروح القدس دى لو زرعت فى حد تانى غير المسيح يبقى الدنيا باظت لان الروح القدس دى معناها ان الله يتكلم بلسانك *
> ...




*الله ينور عليك .*
*الله جسد كلمته بجسد المسيح ( المسيح كلمة الله)*
*عندما يتكلم المسيح ( الله المتكلم)*
*الأنجيل دون بعد قيامة المسيح عن طريق رسل المسيح .*
*رسل المسيح هؤلاء اوحى الله لهم مايكتبون بالروح الذي في داخلهم .*
*وصلت ؟ *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*انت لا تعلم طبيعة الروح القدس وهذا واضح لاتكابر واسأل .*
*اشكرك *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*



لان الروح القدس دى معناها ان الله يتكلم بلسانك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ !!!!*


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

*



الله ينور عليك .
الله جسد كلمته بجسد المسيح ( المسيح كلمة الله)
عندما يتكلم المسيح ( الله المتكلم)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لعند هنا كلامك جميل ومفهوم




			الأنجيل دون بعد قيامة المسيح عن طريق رسل المسيح .
رسل المسيح هؤلاء اوحى الله لهم مايكتبون بالروح الذي في داخلهم .
وصلت ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لكن دى بقا موصلتش
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2010)

> *لكن دى بقا موصلتش*


اية دى اللى ماوصلتش ؟
انت فهمت الكلام الصعب ومافهمتش السهل ؟؟

الروح القدس دة هو روح الله اى هو الله وهو الذى املى كتبه الوحى كلهم فى العهدين كتابة الكتاب المقدس

فهمت دى ! ؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*بص يا اخي عشان تفهمها لازم تفهم الروح القدس *
*انا هشرحلك بإختصار .*
*الروح القدس ده روح الله الموجود في كل مكان وزمان ولايحده شيء *
*الروح القدس عطية للمؤمن من الله يقوده للخير ولطريق الله*
*الروح القدس الذي في الرسل يوحي لهم مايكتبون ولايكتبون شيء الا ما اوحى لهم الله به .*

*الإنجيل له اربع شهود جميعهم اوحى الله لهم  وجميعهم كتبوا ما اوحى الله لهم به وهم متاطبقين مكملين لبعض رغم انهم لم يكونوا مع بعض وقت التدوين .*
*كلمة الله لاتتبدل ولا تتغير ولا تتعارض .*

*لو عايز شرح تاني تحت امرك *


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

> يارب تكونو فهمتو


 
انا اسف على الكلمة دى


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

*بس بما انكوا بتقولوا فيه اربعة انجيل يبقى ممكن يكون عندهم روح قدس برضه*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*



 انا قريت ان المسيح فى يوم طلع الى قمة جبل وجلس بجواره تلاميذه والتف الناس من حولهم واخذ المسيح يتكلم والتلاميذ يسجلون ما يقول وهكذا انزل الانجيل
واعتقد ان هى دى القصة الاقرب للحقيقة
يارب تكونو فهمتو

أنقر للتوسيع...

غلط يا اخي غلط غلط !!
انت قصدك على العظة فوق الجبل ؟!!!
لاتعتقد
 انتهي من نقطة وافهمها وثم انتقل لنقطة اخرى . *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2010)

> وكلامك ده بياكدلى انك مش فاهم يعنى ايه الروح القدس


أغبى جملة قرأتها فى حياتى !

ان مسلم يقول لمسيحى " انت مش فاهم يعنى اية الروح القدس " ويوق على الروح القد  " الروح القدس دى " !

أة يا أمة صحكت من جلها الأمم


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2010)

> لان انت نفسك بتقول (الروح القدس) وليس (الارواح القدس)



مين اللى قال ارواح ؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*نحن في الخدمة والخدمة لله وتحت امر اي سأل ولكن السؤال للمعرفة وليس للإستنكار .*
*يا اخي لاتجادل بما لاتعلم ارجوك . *


----------



## العايدى (7 فبراير 2010)

*



الإنجيل له اربع شهود جميعهم اوحى الله لهم وجميعهم كتبوا ما اوحى الله لهم به وهم متاطبقين مكملين لبعض رغم انهم لم يكونوا مع بعض وقت التدوين .
كلمة الله لاتتبدل ولا تتغير ولا تتعارض .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا كده بقا فهمت القصة وهى كالتالى
ان فى يوم ما كان مجهزا له من قبل (على ما اعتقد) وربما تكون ايام عديدة نزل بها الانجيل على اجزاء
اقبل الناس من كل مكان على يوم سينزل الله فيه كتابه(الانجيل) وجلس المسيح وجلس بجواره تلاميذه كل منهم فى يده اوراقه وحبره ونزلت الروح القدس على المسيح فظل يتكلم وتلاميذه يسجلون وعندما انتهوا كلا منهم كتب انجيلا وسماه باسمه
والله اعلى واعلم
لكن انكو تقولولى كل واحد كتب انجيل ومكنوش مع بعض يبقى كده بقا ده مش انجيل ولا هو كتاب الله*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*معلش معلش يامولكا انا كنت كده*
*حقك عليا انا ...*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

العهد القديم و الجديد لم يُنزلوا بل كُتبوا بالوحي المقدس.
كل كاتب في وقته يكتب ما يُمليه الله عليه بالوحي
عجبك تفهم، أهلاً و سهلاً، ما عجبك تفهم، عنك ما فهمت

يُغلق بسبب المماطلة و التكرار


----------

